# Tip of the day....



## Sage (Oct 10, 2015)

My bottle rack requires direct stacking, bottle on bottle (3 layers per shelf). Some times the bottles are of a different shape and didn't feel secure to me.

I cut a 6" wide strip of rubber drawer liner, the expanded perforated type. I put that between layers and you have to pick up the bottle to move it!! NO sliding takes place. The added benefit of no clanking glass on glass when you move a bottle in or out.


----------



## TCPT18 (Nov 10, 2015)

Great idea. I have the same issue with rolling bottles. Will give it a try


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm about 5 high, in a plastic storage bin. They never get moved.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2015)

This is a great idea many others have been doing.


----------



## garymc (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been having this issue with my rack, giving away the badly shaped bottles or sticking them upside down in boxes. Since reading this I found a roll of this stuff in the basement. I'll be putting this technique to work very soon.


----------



## barbiek (Nov 19, 2015)

I love that stuff! One of my many uses for it was under my printer, cuts down on the noise


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 19, 2015)

I also use it under my dishwasher racks that hold my bottles that are on my kitchen top bench which can be very slippery when wet.


----------



## LiliPrincess (Nov 19, 2016)

Great idea for the wine cellar. Thanks


----------

